# Blank Greeting Cards



## benjyman345 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi,

Im looking for a printing place for someone else, where you can get photos printed as blank Cards. No fancy stuff, just a nice simple blank card, maybe with a slight white border around the photo. 

Preferably cheap and in bulk order and in Sydney, Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 26, 2007)

benjyman345 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking for a printing place for someone else, where you can get photos printed as blank Cards. No fancy stuff, just a nice simple blank card, maybe with a slight white border around the photo.
> 
> ...



I don't know about Australia, but I've used Overnight Prints and have been happy with the results.


----------

